# ee! kore ha daisuki desu



## mztay

*Please tell the English translation for this.*

ee! kore ha daisuki desu. Anata ha watashi no kao ni suwaru


----------



## kewongjapan

Yes! This is Daisuki. You are mine


----------



## Beejay

kewongjapan said:


> Yes! This is Daisuki. You are mine


I'm not confident of my thoughts on the second segment, but it is surely not "This is Daisuki"; it's more like "I like this very much".


----------



## Kakeru

Yes! I like it very much. You sit on my face.

(although it doesn't make sense)


----------



## Beejay

Kakeru said:


> Yes! I like it very much. You sit on my face.


That's what I thought!


Kakeru said:


> (although it doesn't make sense)


And that's why I wasn't sure.


----------



## ponyo ponyo

i think the closest answer is 
I like/ love you very much. I wish you and me can stay sweet togather ...


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *ponyo ponyo*,

Welcome to the forums!

I am sorry but your translation " I like/ love you very much. I wish you and me can stay sweet togather ... " is simply wrong.

First, _kore_ is never a person in Japanese.  It is "this object" or "this situation."

Second, "Anata ha watashi no kao ni suwaru" is something else.  I suspect no one can explain what it really means but the literal translation is:
You sit on my face.

Thank you for participating in this thread but little learning is possible from this clueless, irrelevant sentence.  But please stay around here as there are many better threads to discuss.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I analysed that one posibble translation was this;
This convesation was between native and non-native because the speaker's Japanese is unnatural.
"Yes. I like this (sexual) position, that is you sitting on my face."

I don't know this kind of reply is against the forum's rule.
I don't know it is taboo or not.
I don't mind this reply will be deleted.

And I am sorry if my interpretation is wrong.


----------



## Demurral

wishfull said:


> hi.
> I analysed that one posibble translation was this;
> this convesation was between native and non-native because the speaker's japanese is unnatural.
> "yes. I like this (sexual) position, that is you sitting on my face."
> 
> i don't know this kind of reply is against the forum's rule.
> I don't know it is taboo or not.
> I don't mind this reply will be deleted.
> 
> And i am sorry if my interpretation is wrong.



（ひそひそ話して）　一目で私もこれをおもった。。。We have a pervert mind, haven't we?^^


----------



## Wishfull

Hi,Demurral
Thanks a lot to vote me one.
Without you, I would feel so isolated.

By the way,  
*(hisohiso hanashite)* is good to me but another expression; 
*(hisohisobanashi de)* or
_*(hisohisogoe de)*_ is also good to me.
*(ひそひそ声で）*

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ponyo ponyo

"kore ha daisuki desu" is wrong...
Maybe is "Kore wa daisuki desu"
= I like/love here

Kore = Here
wa = is
daisuki = like or love
Or maybe that person had said "Ore wa daisuki desu"
proper should be "Kimi wa ore ga daisuki desu"
which "I like/love U"


----------



## hmoulding

I'm pretty sure "kore" is not "here." 

"Here" would be "koko," right?

Anyway, I think others have already correctly translated the original phrase. And provided me with something for my notebook. ^_^


----------



## niernier

> "kore ha daisuki desu" is wrong...
> Maybe is "Kore wa daisuki desu"




The topic marker wa is written using the hiragana character ha
so "kore ha daisuki desu" is fine.

i love the translation by wishfull


----------

